# MAC Pro Membership UK help?



## user25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi lovely people

  	Does anyone have any info on getting a Pro Membership card in the UK?
  	What documentation is enough to send off?
  	How much discount applies?
  	If i can't get to a Pro store can i use it online?

  	With all the money i invest in Mac it would be really nice to get a little discount.
  	I have a certificate in Photographic Make-Up and business cards advertising free-lance work with my certificate award printed on this but not sure if this is enough to qualify.

  	xxx


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 7, 2012)

You will actually need to proof that you work in the business, e.g. a contract, editorial, call sheet, etc. Business cards are not enough - understandably, as everybody can print off business card whether they actually work as a MUA or not. I'm not sure where you are trained, but it will be easier if you went to one of the established schools in the UK, e.g. London College of Fashion's BA in Make Up or Fashion Styling or Fashion Photography.

  	If your membership gets approved, you can view the US Pro site, but you will have to order over the phone in the UK.

  	Good luck!


----------



## user25 (Feb 7, 2012)

ah ok, looks like i shouldn't even try then!

  	i only went to college here in Edinburgh and i am not currently employed in the make-up industry, it seems no matter what i do for Mac they just won't give me a chance.
  	i got an interview a few years back when i first started going to Mac, didn't get the job as i didn't have enough sales experience but they gave me great feedback, i now have a few years of monthly product buying under my belt, have done a short course to get experience of actually applying makeup on all kinds of people, am constantly into it all as my main passion, and even hand wrote a letter for any job opportunities including what i've just mentioned - it's obvioulsy not for me!

  	i found a lot of other comments on blogs in the UK about applying and it didn't seem like everyone was actually in paid make-up work yet still owned a membership but never mind, thanks for the reply! xx


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 7, 2012)

I recommend that you build up your resume and portfolio first, and then start to apply for a membership. It might take some time, but if you are determined, you will get there. Try to do work for a local newspaper. Maybe they have a beauty section where you could help doing make up and actually get your name published? Or intern at a theater to get more work experience that will eventually turn into a contract.

  	Unfortunately, the amount you spend on MAC products every months has nothing to do with getting a Pro membership. If that would be the case, most Specktra members would qualify for a membership.


----------



## user25 (Feb 7, 2012)

yeah, if that was the case there would be a lot of well-earned memberships out there!

  	i am going to just have to bide my time and keep taking photos whenever i do make-up on friends, there doesn't even seem to be any counter jobs and if i ask the counters in person i just get some rude trolly dolly who it's clear does not want to help me even if there is a job going.

  	the Mac counter here is getting worse anyway, i am more and more disappointed with each visit i am thinking i may dabble in another brand which is a real shame :/ xx


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 7, 2012)

As I said, consider some volunteering/interning at a local newspaper or theater to get professional work experience. Applying MU on your friends - no matter how professional it looks - will not qualify you. Like any job in the arts, fashion, or performing arts, its a rocky road and the "survival of the strongest" principle will apply in most cases. However, it's not impossible. While opportunities in Edinburgh might be limited in comparison to other cities, at least you are not fighting with hundreds of other applicants over a few jobs (like it is the case in London).

  	I hope this helps.


----------



## catz1ct (Mar 1, 2012)

The bloggers who went to IMATS got one no problems!


----------



## user25 (Mar 3, 2012)

interesting, it's not what you know it's who you know...


----------



## MichaelaLou (Mar 3, 2012)

I imagine the bloggers grot one because they tend to promote mac products and have a lot of readers


----------

